# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  психологическая помощь

## alex123

Нужна помощь детского (подросткового, семейного) психолога!!! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таковыми в Калуге либо области? Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## MARY

Разумова Галина Витальевна, кандидат психологических наук, преподает в нашем универе. Очень ее уважаю, часто с ней сотрудничала в программе. Тел. 89605292294. У Галины Витальевны еще есть взрослая дочь Настя, она также психолог, ведет частную практику. Тел.не знаю, но, думаю, мама может дать)

----------


## kazangi

на Луначарского есть психологический центр, там еще можно проконсультироваться.

----------


## alex123

Большое спасибо всем, кто откликнулся!

----------


## Polixenia

> Разумова Галина Витальевна, кандидат психологических наук, преподает в нашем универе. Очень ее уважаю, часто с ней сотрудничала в программе. Тел. 89605292294. У Галины Витальевны еще есть взрослая дочь Настя, она также психолог, ведет частную практику. Тел.не знаю, но, думаю, мама может дать)


С Настей знакома лично. Подтверждаю, что она ОЧЕНЬ хороший детский психолог. Если еще актуально, могу дать ее координаты.

----------


## alex123

> С Настей знакома лично. Подтверждаю, что она ОЧЕНЬ хороший детский психолог. Если еще актуально, могу дать ее координаты.


Буду безмерно признательна!!!

----------


## Polixenia

> Буду безмерно признательна!!!


Написала вам в личку :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

Кстати, Настя написала мне, что телефон ее мамы, Галины Витальевны, указан неверно. Даю правильный номер: 8-960-520-22-94

----------


## Polixenia

Подумала... Вдруг кому-то понадобится еще Настин телефон. Поэтому пишу здесь: 8 962 179 28 21.

----------


## alex123

> Написала вам в личку


Большое спасибо за помощь !

----------

